# Go To New Post Broken?



## dlloyd (Nov 7, 2006)

Has anyone else noticed that for the last few days the 'go to first new post in thread' option hasn't been working properly? Or is it just me...


----------



## lurk (Nov 7, 2006)

It is not just you, it has also been hit and miss for more than a month for me.  The word association thread has been a particular problem.


----------

